# Жжение в крестце, всему виной ЦМВ



## Gomeon (12 Июн 2018)

Уже почти год мучаюсь от жжения в крестце или пояснично-крестцовом отделе. Все началось после приёма антибиотиков или это просто совпало, не могу понять. По МРТ есть две протрузии, 0.3 мм, соответственно остеохондроз L4L5, но никогда ничего подобного они не давали. Мышечный корсет хороший, с детства занимаюсь спортом. В последнее время стал задумываться над тем причиной своего состояния это ЦМВ, так как все началось в период когда иммунитет был снижен, лечился от ангины, сам вирус в организме есть, проверял. В каком направлении мне копать, кто может посоветовать: иммунолог, инфекционист, невролог, вертебролог, мануальный терапевт. Последний вертебролог у которого я был хотел мне прижечь нерв, непомню каким методом, после блокады, если она будет информативной.

МРТ


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2018)

@Gomeon, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Gomeon (15 Июн 2018)

Был у инфекциониста, он категорически исключает жжение в крестце связанное м герпесом, говорит что это исключительно неврология, напомню что вертебролог предлагает сделать блокаду что бы исключить вовлечение непарного ганглия. Миофисцеальный синдром исключают так как релиз сам постоянно себе делаю, сейчас приобрёл электро стимулятор, практикую.

Жжение усиливается в горизонтальном положении, также появляются частые позывы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Надавливали на копчик? Больно?


----------



## Gomeon (15 Июн 2018)

Вообще нет, копчик не болит пальпирую нижний отдел позвонка тоже болевых нет, иногда бывает тупая боль после гиперэкстензии, после мяча проходящая

Связывал с синдромом грушевидной, даже срамной нерв рассматривал, но по тестам все нормально

Записался на магнитотеропию и массаж, сомневаюсь конечно, но лучше что то чем ничего


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Gomeon написал(а):


> Записался на магнитотеропию и массаж, сомневаюсь конечно, но лучше что то чем ничего


А блокаду?
Кстати, куда?


----------



## Gomeon (15 Июн 2018)

Результат мрт, делал недавно, есть 16 года тоже



Для исключения вовлечённости непарного ганглия рекомендована диагностическая блокада непарного ганглия, по всей видимости в крестец, периодически когда долго сижу появляется тоже жжение в левой  паховой складке


> Сенсационное исследование ученых из Университета Бигмингема и Университета Южной Дании показало, что примерно 40% случаев хронической боли в спине можно вылечить антибиотиками.
> Согласно данным исследования, назначение антибиотиков для устранения этой инфекции может положить конец хронической боли в спине и всем проблемам, которые идут вместе с ней. Этот вариант является уникальной альтернативой хирургическому лечению, которое обычно предлагают таким больным.
> © medbe.ru


Что скажите по этому поводу ?

Это новое открытие доктором Ханне Альберт


----------

